# Failed to run PlayonBSD



## notooth (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello,

I failed to run PlayonBSD. Can anyone help?


```
$ playonbsd
Looking for python...
Looking for python2.7... 2.7.18 - Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/playonbsd/python/check_python.py", line 1, in <module>
    import os, wxversion
ImportError: No module named wxversion
failed tests
Looking for python2.6...
Looking for python2... 2.7.18 - Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/playonbsd/python/check_python.py", line 1, in <module>
    import os, wxversion
ImportError: No module named wxversion
failed tests
Please install python before trying to run this program
```


----------



## jomonger (Aug 24, 2020)

Well, read error messages . Or last few lines.



notooth said:


> Please install python before trying to run this program



So after my deep analysis, I assume you need to install Python.

Question is, if first line says that he is looking for Python3, and only then for Python2. I'd try first with 3. Python2 is EOL, but its still in pkg, so you can download it if Python3 won't work.

`pkg install python37-3.7.8`
`pkg install python27-2.7.18`


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 24, 2020)

emulators/playonbsd depends on py27-wxPython40


> ImportError: No module named wxversion


----------



## notooth (Aug 25, 2020)

python37, python27, and py27-wxPython40 were already installed, and the error still exists.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 25, 2020)

notooth said:


> I failed to run PlayonBSD.



Very good. Hopefully it's finally getting kicked out of the ports collection.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 25, 2020)

notooth said:


> ImportError: No module named wxversion



Try x11-toolkits/py-wxPython-common. From the revision log:

```
Introduce x11-toolkits/py-wxPython30

x11-toolkits/py-wxPython28 was been modified to do not install wxversion python
files which conflict with wxPython30. Instead a new port has been created
(x11-toolkits/py-wxPython-common) which only installs wxversion and wx.pth
responsible for selecting the wxPython version.
```

pkg-plist:

```
1     %%PYTHON_SITELIBDIR%%/wx.pth
2     %%PYTHON_SITELIBDIR%%/wxversion.py
3     %%PYTHON_SITELIBDIR%%/wxversion.pyc
4     %%PYTHON_SITELIBDIR%%/wxversion.pyo
```


----------



## notooth (Aug 25, 2020)

After installing x11-toolkits/py-wxPython-common, I got another error:


```
$ playonbsd
Looking for python...
Looking for python2.7... 2.7.18 - wxversion(s):
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/playonbsd/python/check_python.py", line 5, in <module>
    wxversion.ensureMinimal('2.8')
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wxversion.py", line 189, in ensureMinimal
    defv = _wxPackageInfo(defaultPath, True)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wxversion.py", line 357, in __init__
    self.version = tuple([int(x) for x in segments[0].split('.')])
IndexError: list index out of range
failed tests
Looking for python2.6...
Looking for python2... 2.7.18 - wxversion(s):
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/playonbsd/python/check_python.py", line 5, in <module>
    wxversion.ensureMinimal('2.8')
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wxversion.py", line 189, in ensureMinimal
    defv = _wxPackageInfo(defaultPath, True)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wxversion.py", line 357, in __init__
    self.version = tuple([int(x) for x in segments[0].split('.')])
IndexError: list index out of range
failed tests
Please install python before trying to run this program
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 25, 2020)

FYI, you are beating a ( almost ) dead horse. The expiration date of emulators/playonbsd is set to 2020-09-15.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 25, 2020)

notooth said:


> wxversion.ensureMinimal('2.8')



If that's an indication of the wx version you could try _py37-wxPython40_ or _py38-wxPython40._


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 25, 2020)

The ability to play _serious_ games is one of my main objectives to prefer FreeBSD over other OSs.  We have
`portfind -dr chess`:
_...
Results: 28 / Matches: 41_
EDIT _Tetris_ is _cult_, as well as other games like _Leisure Suit Larry, Quake, Doom, Wolfenstein_ etc.pp.  Of course I consider these are _serious_ games, too.  And the list is growing: e.g. I enjoy playing games/knetwalk


----------



## olli@ (Aug 25, 2020)

For those who like addictive 3D action games, give games/crack-attack a try.


----------

